
Why every startup should adopt Amazon's 14 Leadership Principles, with examples - hoag
https://medium.com/@MarcHoag/why-every-startup-should-adopt-amazons-14-leadership-principles-with-examples-cc458b6d821f
======
pinewurst
Good God no! In theory each isn't so bad, but cult-like
memorization/regurgitation and the use of each as an internal political weapon
is the Amazon way. (Seattle-ite with a number of Amazon and (of course) ex-
Amazon acquaintances.)

~~~
hoag
So that was totally my initial reaction as well; I just didn't feel like
dwelling on it. :P

------
kerng
The fact that there are 14 is already a dilemma... its like pick and choose
your weapon.

~~~
hoag
heh yeah, that was my initial reaction too :)

